# Finding #1 TDC '05 Maxima



## mtfife (Apr 13, 2015)

Working on a 2005 3.5L V6 Cam and Crank Alignment Problem. Engine in vehicle and while replacing the timing chain and tensioner, the crank and cams got out of alignment. Question is finding #1 TDC without removing the #1 Coil and Plug, since they are hard to get to. If the timing order for this engine is 1-2-3-4-5-6, as I am reading, does it stand to reason that #1 TDC is the same as #6 cylinder being at bottom of the #6 Power stroke? In other words, if the crank chain pulley notch is aligned with the TDC mark on the block, and the #6 cylinder is at its lowest point, shouldn't that be TDC for #1 cylinder?


----------



## mtfife (Apr 13, 2015)

Next the six


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just match the appropriate timing marks on the gears with the appropriate, different colored links of the primary timing chain. I'm assuming the cam gears aren't out of synch? If so, then you'll have to remove the cam gears to line up the marks on the back side of the gears with the appropriate different colored links on the secondary timing chains.


----------



## mtfife (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks smj999smj for your reply.

Is it unusual that the primary timing chain has only one different colored link on it? I have read countless instructions and tips on the timing marks and colored links, but my primary chain has only one different colored link on it, which I recall did line up with the crank gear notch. I guess it is possible that the primary chain was changed at some point with an aftermarket chain, but unlikely since it only had 75K miles when I bought it. And yes you are correct the cam shaft chains were never removed, so they are still aligned properly.

Thanks -

Michael


----------



## tirekikr (Dec 1, 2015)

mtfife said:


> Working on a 2005 3.5L V6 Cam and Crank Alignment Problem. Engine in vehicle and while replacing the timing chain and tensioner, the crank and cams got out of alignment. Question is finding #1 TDC without removing the #1 Coil and Plug, since they are hard to get to. If the timing order for this engine is 1-2-3-4-5-6, as I am reading, does it stand to reason that #1 TDC is the same as #6 cylinder being at bottom of the #6 Power stroke? In other words, if the crank chain pulley notch is aligned with the TDC mark on the block, and the #6 cylinder is at its lowest point, shouldn't that be TDC for #1 cylinder?


Did you ever get an answer to your question about identifying TDC on the Maxima by using the exhaust stroke of the #6 cylinder? I've got to identify TDC on my 05 Altima, and also can't get to the #1 plug to check compression. I was thinking of checking the compression on #6 and going 60 degrees further on the crank to know I'm on the compression stroke of #1. Rick


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mtfife said:


> Working on a 2005 3.5L V6 Cam and Crank Alignment Problem. Engine in vehicle and while replacing the timing chain and tensioner, the crank and cams got out of alignment. Question is finding #1 TDC without removing the #1 Coil and Plug, since they are hard to get to. If the timing order for this engine is 1-2-3-4-5-6, as I am reading, does it stand to reason that #1 TDC is the same as #6 cylinder being at bottom of the #6 Power stroke? In other words, if the crank chain pulley notch is aligned with the TDC mark on the block, and the #6 cylinder is at its lowest point, shouldn't that be TDC for #1 cylinder?


Try this:


----------

